
Over 40% of Republicans think Bill Gates use COV19 vaccine to implant microchips - ericdanielski
https://www.cnet.com/news/over-40-of-republicans-think-bill-gates-will-use-covid-19-vaccines-to-implant-microchips/
======
chrisbennet
I wonder if this is natures way of culling the heard of the less intelligent?
Pretty horrific if true. Nature is cruel.

------
jki275
Oh bullshit.

These idiotic internet polls are absurd.

